
I have an idea for an app but can't code it. Offering 50% equity. (Quora) - bane
https://www.quora.com/App-developpers-I-need-someone-who-would-like-to-be-my-partner-50-50-I-have-an-idea-of-app-but-cant-code-it-Let-your-email-below-who-wants/answer/Ryan-Franklin-4?share=0a6208a2
======
bane
Not my question obviously, but I loved the real world response by somebody who
sounds like they really went through and learned all the mistakes the
questioner is about to go through.

